# MWO Colin Grant, PPCLI-RCAF, 29 Oct 2011



## eurowing (31 Oct 2011)

It is with regret that I pass on that MWO Colin Grant was killed in a tragic motorcycle accident, 29 Oct 2011 in Victoria BC.  Colin was a Patricia and member of the RCAF.  A car crossed into his lane on the Malahat Drive.  Details to follow as I get them.  His wife Sylvia was in the Gulf at the time.


----------



## eurowing (31 Oct 2011)

More details.

  Colin Francis Grant has been identified as the motorcyclist who died on the Malahat late Saturday afternoon. Grant, 54, was heading toward Victoria on his motorcycle when a northbound PT cruiser veered into oncoming traffic and struck him head-on, according to the B.C. Coroner’s Service. 

Read more: http://www.timescolonist.com/Langford+named+motorcyclist+died+Malahat+crash/5633480/story.html#ixzz1cPFtbg9S


----------



## eurowing (2 Nov 2011)

http://www.timescolonist.com/Langford+named+motorcyclist+died+Malahat+crash/5633480/story.html


----------



## gun runner (2 Nov 2011)

This is tragic. Rest in peace MWO.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Nov 2011)

RIP Colin. Such a child at heart. Will miss you bud. Always cracked me up while deployed. He was our part time "mail man" (secondary duty) for the unit. I can still remember seeing you DAGing out of KAF, like it was just the other day. Or relaxing at our 
living room set up we had outside between the shacks. And all the NAFFI coffee you could drink.


TN2IC


----------

